# Spickt Ihr in Arbeiten oder Prüfungen ?



## Ubnesat (14. August 2008)

Hey Lutzzzzz
1.Wollte ma fragen ob ihr bei Klassenarbeiten oder Prüfungen SPICKT ????
2.Was haltet ihr davon ???
3.Verarscht mann sich selber ??

Mfg Ubnesat


----------



## picollo0071 (14. August 2008)

1.) neine
2.) nix
3.) kommt drauf an in welchem Fach


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Kaaper (14. August 2008)

1. Nein
2. bringt nix 
3. Ja


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Ubnesat schrieb:


> Hey Lutzzzzz
> 1.Wollte ma fragen ob ihr bei Klassenarbeiten oder Prüfungen SPICKT ????
> 2.Was haltet ihr davon ???
> 3.Verarscht mann sich selber ??
> ...


selber Lutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1.hab damals gespickt,sowohl in Arbeiten als auch in prüfungen
2.im nachhinein war es dummm von mir, da ich eine viel bessere Zensur hätte haben können wenn ich mich richtig hingesetzt und gelernt hätte.war einfach nur Faulheit.das sind die Spicker auch zu 90%.zu faul zum lernen...
3.siehe Punkt 2....


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

Ubnesat schrieb:


> 1.Wollte ma fragen ob ihr bei Klassenarbeiten oder Prüfungen SPICKT ????
> 2.Was haltet ihr davon ???
> 3.Verarscht mann sich selber ??


1. Nö, wer bissel aufpasst hats nich nötig.
2. es bringt dich nicht weiter
3. Jup, tut man.


----------



## Death_Master (14. August 2008)

Ich finde Spicken nicht gut, es ist Betrug!!


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 1. Nein
> 2. bringt nix
> 3. Ja


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich finde Spicken nicht gut, es ist Betrug!!


Spicken ist Mainstream ne?^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

1. Ich glaube nicht!

2. Unfair gegen sich selber! Zieht das mal weiter im Leben ab und gut ist!

3. Klar!




Wer schlau genug ist , sich einen Spickzetel zu machen, der kann gefälligst dann auch diesen auswendig lernen.
Wenn man weiß, wo man etwas hinkt, der kann das auch lernen.
Soweit kommt es noch meine Freizeit mit Spickzetteln machen vergeuden!^^


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Spicken ist Mainstream ne?^^




ymmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. August 2008)

wer zu faul zum lernen is, den stoff nich kann aber trotzdem nich untergehen will muss spicken. also tu ich das auch manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. August 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 1. Nein
> 2. bringt nix
> 3. Ja


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2008)

Nie gespickt, halte absolut garnichts davon und ja, man verarscht nicht nur sich selber sondern jeden der nicht zu dumm oder zu faul war zu lernen.
Und als, hoffentlich irgendwann Lehrer, werden Spicker auch extra hart bestraft werden :-)


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Spicken ist Mainstream ne?^^


made my day


----------



## rEdiC (14. August 2008)

1.Ja
2.Ist toll wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
3.Kommt drauf an.


----------



## sTereoType (14. August 2008)

Tut mir leid aber dem großteil der Poster hier nehm ich das nicht ab.
Zu mir selbst. Klar hab ich schonmal gespickt. Es gibt immer irgedwelche dinge die einfach net mehr ins Hirn wollen, dann werden halt mal schnell 2 -3 Stichwörter auf die Hand geschrieben und gut ist. Ein schlechtes Gewissen hab ich deswegen nicht. Wie einer meiner Lehrer schonmal sagte " Betrug ist es nur dann wenn du blöd genug bist dich erwischen zu lassen"


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> " Betrug ist es nur dann wenn du blöd genug bist dich erwischen zu lassen"



Das ist eine sehr... ehm... unmoralische Ansicht der Dinge... denn mit anderen Worten: Mach was du willst, solange du dich nicht erwischen kannst ist es gut und rechtens...


----------



## K0l0ss (14. August 2008)

Spicken?

Hab ich noch nie getan.

In SEK I haben wir ja nur in Deutsch, Latein, Mathe und Englisch geschrieben. Die ersten beiden...sind nicht mien Glanzfächer. Ich halte meine konstante 4 und bin zufrieden. Englisch war ich mit einer 3 zufrieden. Aber mathe bin ich ehrgeizig. Also habe ich immer gelernt und 2 aufwärts geschrieben. Bringts einfach mehr.

In SEK II schreib ich dann schon mehr Klausuren. Aber ich spicke nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum. Die Mühe, die ich dann in den Spicker stecke kann ich auch in Lernen investieren und gute Noten schreiben, mit dem Hintergedanken, dass ich es auch wirklich kann.


----------



## Toilettensitz (14. August 2008)

Ubnesat schrieb:


> Hey Lutzzzzz
> 1.Wollte ma fragen ob ihr bei Klassenarbeiten oder Prüfungen SPICKT ????
> 2.Was haltet ihr davon ???
> 3.Verarscht mann sich selber ??
> ...



1. Natürlich
2. Ist ne super Sache.
3. Nein, warum denn?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Spicken ist Mainstream ne?^^



Lölz^^


----------



## shadow24 (14. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr... ehm... unmoralische Ansicht der Dinge... denn mit anderen Worten: Mach was du willst, solange du dich nicht erwischen kannst ist es gut und rechtens...


oh Mann ,bei mir hakte wieder mal buffed...ich wollte schreiben,das es also z.B. in Ordnung wäre Ladendiebstahl zu begehen,solange man nicht vom Kaufhausdetektiv erwischt wird,aber dann kam mir das "Gute-Gewissen-von-Buffed"-Selor zuvor...
aber ich wollte es trotzdem noch schreiben....und habs jetzt auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Manchmal kann man sich spicker machen.Lieber eine 5 oder 6 schreiben und danach irgendwo sitzenbleiben oder lieber kurtz nen spicker?

Wer jetzt sagta bleib ich lieber sitzen oder so ähnliches belügt sich selbst....


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Ich habe in meiner Schulzeit nie wirklich Spicker gebraucht. Für sprachliche Fächer oder Gesellschaftswissenschaften habe ich ein gewisses Talent, dafür habe ich nie wirklich gelernt. Selbst vor meinen Abiturprüfungen war ich lieber mit Freunden feiern und habe trotzdem ein gescheites Abi geschafft. Bei Fächern wie Mathe war spicken auch überflüssig, da habe ich so oder so meine 5 bekommen, weil rechnen noch nie meine Stärke war. Und jetzt an der Uni bringt es nicht viel, sich auf einen Spicker zu verlassen, da man eh Zwischenprüfungen schreibt, bei denen man auf sich selbst gestellt ist.


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2008)

Ich habe noch nie bei einer Arbeit gespickt, weil ich es 1. noch nicht nötig hatte und 2. auch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2008)

ne bin zu faul um spick zettel zu machen xD


----------



## QcK (14. August 2008)

1. JA
2. Viel
3. Ja


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2008)

Ich hab das immer getan. Besonders lustig wars in Latein, als ich ein Buch mit allen Übersetzungen des Dichters, der als Thema kam, als Wörterbuch getarnt habe...so richtig mies mit Edding und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder als in Latein die ganze Klasse den Text kannte, und bis auf 2 Leute, die selbst zum abschreiben zu blöd waren alle eine 1 hatten. Notendurchschnitt 1,18. Der Lehrer fands danach auch lustig.
In Englisch hab ich auch  mal während der Klausur die Arbeit meines Nachbarns kontrolliert...wir haben einfach die Hefte getauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wenn ich die Chance habe, hab ich gespickt, wie jeder andere auch in meiner Klasse. Bei der Matura (Abi) dieses Jahr, hab ich dennoch meinen guten Erfolg bekommen, und das ohne Schummeln oder viel Lernen. Das heißt, Spicken erspart Arbeit!!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ich hab das immer getan. Besonders lustig wars in Latein, als ich ein Buch mit allen Übersetzungen des Dichters, der als Thema kam, als Wörterbuch getarnt habe...so richtig mies mit Edding und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Toll,aber lernen tuhst du nichts davon wenn dus dauernd machst,wenns wirklich wichtig ist und du mal brauchst dan okay aber nich dauernd^^


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

schreib bei meiner besten freundin ab wenn ich zu faul war zum lernen, was oft ist...dann ist ne 1 sicher also was solls...ist ja nicht so das ichs ncih kann nur zu faul


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2008)

Spicken und abschreiben ist unbedingt notwendig und muss trainiert werden.
Es bereitet einen nämlich ungemein auf das Berufsleben vor.
Speziell wenn man vorhat folgenden Berufe zu ergreifen:

Politiker
Manager
Zuhälter
Inhaber einer Zeitarbeitsfirma

Grund: speziell für diese Berufe ist es vorteilhaft zu wissen, wie man möglichst geschickt dafür sorgt, das andere die Arbeit für einen machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Toll,aber lernen tuhst du nichts davon wenn dus dauernd machst,wenns wirklich wichtig ist und du mal brauchst dan okay aber nich dauernd^^



Ich hab ja auch gelernt, man kann sich ja auch nicht darauf verlassen spicken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwelche moralischen Probleme hab ich damit sicher nicht. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich deswegen viel verpasst hätte.
Wenn man stupide für einen Test lernt, merkt man sich das ja nicht lange... Leg mir einen Test vor, für den ich vor einem halben Jahr viel gelernt hab und ich weiß sicher kaum noch was davon.
Kommt natürlich auf das Fach an.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch gelernt, man kann sich ja auch nicht darauf verlassen spicken zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also für Musik und physik spick ich bzw schau ich ab,musik kann ich nicth und werde ich nicht können.Ich kann keine einzige note lesen noch kenn ich lebenslauf von weiss ich nicht wem,und physik liegt glaubi ch an der lehrerin.
Das läuft ungefähr so ab:
Heute lernen wir über strom
nächstes thema:Heute lernen wir wieder über strom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so weiter imemr das selbe^^


----------



## Gronwell (14. August 2008)

1. Nein
2. Nix, war immer zu faul mir n Spicker zu machen, zum lernen übrigens auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Kommt auf den einzelnen an.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie bei einer Arbeit gespickt, weil ich es 1. noch nicht nötig hatte und 2. auch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-


----------



## Happening (14. August 2008)

Natürlich spick ich ab und zu aber ich verlass mich eben nicht darauf. Ich lern schon für eine Arbeit aber trotzdem leg ich z.B. vor einer Latein- oder Englisch-Arbeit ein entsprechendes Buch aufs Klo, und wenn mir irgendetwas unklar ist, geh ich eben hin und guck nach. Ich finde auch nicht dass man sich selbst betrügt oder so, und ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte ich auch noch nie. Es ist schließlich besser zu spicken und ne 2 zu haben, anstatt nicht zu spicken und ne 4 zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr... ehm... unmoralische Ansicht der Dinge... denn mit anderen Worten: Mach was du willst, solange du dich nicht erwischen kannst ist es gut und rechtens...


Omg, wie kann man denn sowas gleich auf eine Goldwaage legen -.- Ich versichere dir das man durch harte ehrliche Arbeit eine menge erreichen kannst, aber durch etwaiges nachhelfen kommst du noch viel weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich schöpf gern alle meine Möglichkeiten aus. Wenn ich nur Dinge machen würde die moralisch nicht verwerflich sind , wär meine leben öde und eintönig.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

1. ja aber nur bei franz prüfungen , das schlimmste fach das es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. eigentlig unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. wen erwischt wird ja xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Omg, wie kann man denn sowas gleich auf eine Goldwaage legen -.- Ich versichere dir das man durch harte ehrliche Arbeit eine menge erreichen kannst, aber durch etwaiges nachhelfen kommst du noch viel weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was bringt es dir dann? Du kannst nicht sagen das DU etwas erreicht hast, weil DU garnichts erreicht hast außer einen kleinen Zettel mit Lösungen irgendwo zu verstecken... 
Ach und nur Sachen die Moralisch verwerflich, verboten, DIR einen unfairen Vorteil gegen andere sichern machen dein Leben also Lebenswert? Wenn das so ist hast du es meiner Meinung nach es auch nicht anders verdient das dein Leben ohne das öde und eintönig ist verdammter Ferengi!


----------



## chopi (14. August 2008)

Selor,ganz ruhig bleiben o.O Ich hasse es,wenn jemand sagt,das Spicker unfair gegenüber den anderen sind -.- Ist doch besser,wenn ich z.b. mir nen Spicker mache und jemanden abschreiben lasse,als das keiner die Antworten hat oder?
Zum Thema - Spicker hab ich nie gemacht,werde ich wohl auch nie machen,dafür umso mehr von anderen abgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und was bringt es dir dann? Du kannst nicht sagen das DU etwas erreicht hast, weil DU garnichts erreicht hast außer einen kleinen Zettel mit Lösungen irgendwo zu verstecken...
> Ach und nur Sachen die Moralisch verwerflich, verboten, DIR einen unfairen Vorteil gegen andere sichern machen dein Leben also Lebenswert? Wenn das so ist hast du es meiner Meinung nach es auch nicht anders verdient das dein Leben ohne das öde und eintönig ist verdammter Ferengi!


Moral ist nichts weiter als von dem menschen impliziertes Regelwerk über dos and not dos . Wenn etwas verboten und per Gesetz verboten ist werde ich es auch nicht tun. Beispiel: Gewisse sexuelle praktiken sind moralisch verwerflich. Sind sie deswegen verboten bzw schlimm? Konkreter: Sex auf der Flugzeugtoielette, würdest du diese Leute ins Gefängnis werfen oder moralisch wirklich verurteilen?
Ich kann außerdem sagen das ich etwas geleistet habe , denn erstens: muss auch gutes spicken gekonnt sein un zweitens: hab ich nie behauptet alles nur durch betrug zu erreichen. Zumal mir meinungen anderer herzlich egal sein solange es MIR gut dabei geht. Denkst du Busch heult sich jedes mal in den Schlaf oder sagt sich vor dem Spiegel "Man das hast du nicht verdient" weil er bei seinen Wahlen beschissen hat? Du denkst da sehr naiv und scheinst die Spielweise des Lebens noch nicht wirklich begriffen zu haben. 

Gruß der Ferengi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mit der Einstellung würst du es ziemlich schwer bei schülern haben und glaub mir,jeder lehrer der sagt ihm ist der ruf unter schülern egal, der lügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

So zuallerst chopi:
Nein es ist nicht besser, wenn du einen Spicker machst und jemanden abschreiben lässt...
Es geht darum etwas zu lernen, etwas im Gedächtniss zu behalten... wenn ihr es nicht könnt und somit schlechte Noten schreibt ist es besser... denn dann wisst ihr das ihr irgendwas falsch macht, wo ihr euch verbessern könnt.

Nun zu sTereoType:
Zum ersten Punkt, es ging nicht um Flugzeugtoiletten, sondern um den Satz "Tu was dir gefällt und solange du dich nicht erwischen lässt ist alles in bester Ordnung"...
Zum anderen, Stolz sein Betrogen zu haben? Spicken gekonnt sein? Wahrlich Dinge die man als Leistung ins große Buch eintragen kann...
Ich würde es maximal als Leistung im negativen Sinne sehen, mit der du DIR mehr schadest als sonst wem indem du statt deine Fehler, dein Unwissen zu beseitigen lieber auf falsche, verlogene Methoden ausweichst um ja keine Schlechten Noten und somit deine Fehler sehen zu müssen.
Und das Bush von Moral soviel hält wie ein Chinese von einem freiem Tibet das wissen wir ja seit dem "Krieg gegen den Terror"

Und zu deinem Edit... Es ist mir egal wie schwer ich es bei den Schülern haben werde, ich bin da um ihnen wissen zu vermitteln oder anders gesagt...
Wer spickt der fliegt und zwar achtkantig mit anschließendem Gespräch mit den Eltern und natürlich dem Delinquenten, sowie natürlich ein sofortiges nicht bestehen der Prüfung, wie es allgemein üblich ist oder willst du mir weiß machen nur damit ich bei den Schülern gut ankomme soll ich denen alles erlauben nur damit sie eine gute Note ohne aufwand und Leistung ergattern können?


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> > Moral ist nichts weiter als von dem menschen impliziertes Regelwerk über dos and not dos .
> 
> 
> jo und Liebe ist nur eine Verwirrung der Sinne,mit zeitweiligem Übergriff auf die Organe Herz, Magen und ...
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2008)

Das mit der Moral ist ne spannende Frage mit der sich viele Leute schon viele Jahre beschäftigen.

Gibt es so eine Art angeborene Grundmoral mit der wir alle von der Natur ausgestattet werden oder ist all das, was wir als moralische oder ethische Grundprinzipien kennen, im Laufe unseres Erwachsenwerdens anerzogen.
Und wenn es so eine Grundmoral gibt, was für Werte beinhaltet sie ?

Immer neue Wissenschaftler versuchen in immer neuen Versuchsreihen diese Rätsel zu lösen. Selbst der gute alte Alister Crowly hat sich an dieser Frage aufgerieben.

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass es keine Grundmoral gibt, ist die Bewertung von Handlungen nach moralischen Gesichtspunkten in der Tat relativ beliebig und jeweils nur regional gültig.


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (15. August 2008)

ja klar spick ich xD ... 

ich lerne zwar aber schwierige sachen schreib ich mir gerne mal auf :O 
nein wenn ich lerne und nur paar sachen aufschreibe um meinen notengrad zu erhöhen is es ja keine selbstverarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Spicken Ftw ^^  

sonst hätt ich in Latein keine 4 Bekommen  ---> Spicken hat mir mein Latinum gerettet    xDD


ich erinnere mich gerne an meine Zeit ohne spicken xD

1ster Vokabel Test latein : 6 
2ter Test ( hab dann gespickt) : 1  xD


----------



## Osse (16. August 2008)

1. nein, nie getan. gab situationen, in denen es mir etwas gebracht hätte. zum beispiel hätte es mir theorethisch einmal sitzenbleiben ersparen können.
2. ich halte davon absolut gar nichts. wenn man gute noten haben will, muss man halt etwas dafür tun. ich gönne jedem der spickt erwischt zu werden. 
3. lustige geschichte dazu... ne exfreundin von mir hat in der 12. während dem abi gemeint sich nen spicker machen zu müssen obwohl sie das thema drauf hatte. hat die klausur runtergeschrieben, gedacht sie spickt kurz mal um was zu überprüfen. erwischt, 0 punkte, dadurch im in dem halbjahr 6 punkte verloren, die ja damals x4 oder so gerechnet wurden, unnötig den abi schnitt versaut.


----------



## sTereoType (16. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo und Liebe ist nur eine Verwirrung der Sinne,mit zeitweiligem Übergriff auf die Organe Herz, Magen und ...
> 
> also verboten UND durch Gesetz verboten?da gehst du echt auf Nummer sicher,ne?
> 
> ...


also manche antworten versteh ich nicht ganz aber ok.
also verboten und durch gesetz verboten: damit meinte ich das es verbote gibt die an meine moral appelieren(nur "verboten) und welche die von gesetzgeber bestrafft werden( meistens auch i-wo mit moral verbunden)
Liebe: ich persönlich glaube nicht ganz (blöde formulierung) an liebe. sie ist auch irgendwo ein chemischer prozess (jaja es gibt noch mehr zwischen himmel und erde...blablabla) und damit nur ein momentzustand (sTereoType, thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs)
mir gings nur darum das viele mit einer doppelmoral rumlaufen und andere dann noch veruteilen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

früher hab ichs gemacht naja ich hab meist trotzdem gelernt aber in der klasse hatten wir nen wettbewerb wers am besten kann und so.
Allerdings haben die mich 1mal erwischt und zwar nur weil ich einfach mein heft unter die bank geshcmißen hab also haben sie nicht die spicker sondern nur ein heft gefunden aber das hat auch schon gezählt naja shit happenz.


----------



## dalai (17. August 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich nur in einfachen und unwichtigen Tests gespickt. Vorallem bei Multiple-Choice-testen. Mit Systemen wie z.B.2. Mal Niesen= zweite Frage, 3. Mal Husten= 3. Antwort. Ist nur im Winter gut, im Sommer fallts auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Ich tat es!
Ich hatte zumindest immer einen in Reichweite. Zur sicherheit, die Nervosität ist nicht so Imens, wenn man weiß man hat was in der Hinterhand^^

Es ist wie mit Kondomen: Besser eins haben und keins brauchen als keines zu haben und eins zu brauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

